# New Solo Carry range report



## InspectorMark (Mar 22, 2013)

I just bought a new Kimber Solo Carry. This is not my first hand gun. I bought it because of the small size for CC and the beauty of it.

The first thing I did was take it apart to clean and lubricate exactly as the manual specified. I could not get the premium brands of ammo specified by kimber but I found a box of 50 Pierce 124 grain fmj. Also I got a box of 25 Hornady critical duty 135 grain jhp.

At the range I was able to fire all 50 rounds of the Pierce 124 fmj without any problems. I also fired 6 of the hornady without any problems. Most of the rounds I fired from the 21 foot line. All of the strikes were within a 5 inch circle. Any accuracy problem are my shooting not the guns. I shot about a dozen rounds for the 50 foot line, all were in the black but not as tight of a group. The accuracy was about the same as when i shoot my M&P .40c or my son's Glock 26. 

I really like the gun but I was surprised at the felt recoil. It was greater then both by M&P .40 and my son's Glock 26. The other thing I noticed is the when you pull the slide back it feels rough, like it needs more lube and it needs to be broken in. I thought it should be smoother for the money.

The grip is small. I bought an extended grip the allows all three fingers to grip the gun which makes practice at the range a lot more comfortable.

I plan on trying some different ammo. I really need to put about 500 rounds through the gun to feel comfortably with it. I will let you know how it goes. I was well aware of the published problems with the solo carry before I bought so I am keeping my fingers crossed that this gun will be fine.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

See if your slide stop is rubbing along the slide.


----------

